
Why programmers can’t make any money: dimensionality and the Eternal Haskell Tax - lelf
http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2014/06/06/why-programmers-cant-make-any-money-dimensionality-and-the-eternal-haskell-tax
======
zwieback
Sounds like elitism to me. Programming is just a craft, it's the other skills
you bring, called "specialization" in the article, that determines your value
to the employer. If you don't bring anything other than programming skills
then there are fewer jobs to choose from. If you insist on your favorite tools
there are even fewer options. And if your favorite tool is that of the smart
elite you'll be competing with a whole bunch of those guys so you'll get to
sleep in the bed you made for yourself or maybe you'll just get to sleep on
the couch.

